# NJ's interesting approach to HR218



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So is it true that NJ says no to HR218? That cops coming into NJ are not to carry and that NJ cops can't carry outside of NJ...

Yes I understand the language of HR 218 but it seems the powers that are in NJ don't....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> So is it true that NJ says no to HR218? That cops coming into NJ are not to carry and that NJ cops can't carry outside of NJ...
> 
> Yes I understand the language of HR 218 but it seems the powers that are in NJ don't....


I heard in NJ and NY it's not all brotherhood bliss!!!:alcoholi:


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Any references?

I'm not at all surprised. They both march to the tune of a different drummer!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

NJ PBA news letter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

i am not sure of this. i am from nj and have family on the job in nj. unlike mass, a cop is a cop in nj. there is none of this state vs. local vs. corrections bs. 

i will check into this, but i would say 99% of nj cops would not bother a brother


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes! but it's that 1% that you have to wory about. 

I guess I'll just make sure I have enough fuel in my vehicle to make it through N.J. or fly over it on my way south!
irate:


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Check this link for the offical view of HR218 as posted by the NJ AG's office a few month back...

Section C would be of interest. As usual, NJ isn't gun friendly but does not prohibit carrying in the state.

http://www.njdcj.org/agguide/pdfs/hr-218.pdf


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

rscalzo said:


> Check this link for the offical view of HR218 as posted by the NJ AG's office a few month back...
> 
> Section C would be of interest. As usual, NJ isn't gun friendly but does not prohibit carrying in the state.
> 
> http://www.njdcj.org/agguide/pdfs/hr-218.pdf


SOT_II .......... Where did you get your original idea that out-of-state Officers can't carry in NJ as per HR218? I don't see anything in that link (provided, above) to indicate that. They are obviously not a gun-friendly state; and there's a bunch of "weasel words" in that NJ AG opinion; but it still seems like it is HR218 "ok" for cops to carry there.


----------

